# Vendetta's october photo shoot.



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well my baby girl is 11 mos old. I snapped these photos on the 19th. She sits so nice for her pictures I think she likes all the attention hahaha.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

very nice!she is a pretty one.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww she really is a pretty girl, love the background. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Those are great shots. As always Vendetta the holiday dog!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

*11 months?!?! *

she's growin up so fast  but she looks great.. and yeah, she's very photogenic. I think she'd even walk a runway for ya


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh she would. You see her when she walks into class. She is like " do you see me aren't I beautiful".


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> Oh she would. You see her when she walks into class. She is like " do you see me aren't I beautiful".


Ha alot more graceful then my chino, he always bumps into something LOL

and YESSS she is beautiful


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you!!!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

shes looken very good! its still hard to believe she isnt a year yet.


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

As usual V is gorgeous!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

She certainly is growing up to be gorgeous!


----------



## Mrs. OTRP (Sep 28, 2009)

Very nice pictures, she sure loves the camera


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Gah. V is so gorgeous. Im so inspired too! I think Im going to do that with my dogs next year and then make a calender for the year after. Your ideas are so fun!!! 

Good job, as always. 

And I agree with OZ, I cant believe shes 11 months!!!! Tell her to quit growing up dangit!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh look how she is maturing! Adorable and Precious!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you all.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

those are some pretty pix of V ... loving how she has that all eyes on me look ....


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Great pics Thanks for sharing


----------



## sloenuf (Sep 7, 2009)

great looking dog. nice pic idea.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you. I'm so in love with this girl. She is a great dog.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I love V and all her pics. You can put her next to any background, and she just stands out. She's so hot.


----------



## itszikki (Oct 18, 2009)

LoL. I like the theme. She's a pretty girl.


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

wow can i have her she is a buea


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!! She's so friggin' cute! I wish I could ALWAYS get photos like these!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Awwwww you make Vendetta blush...... Thanks Jon and Nick.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Ha those are great shots!


----------

